# Verus KSSSE Maraton MTB 2012 in Cybinka (Polen) bei Frankfurt (Oder)



## rydzus (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

im Namen der Veranstalter lader ich Euch herzlich zur Teilnahme an dem Verus KSSSE Maraton MTB 2012 in Cybinka (Polen) bei Frankfurt an der Oder ein.

Die Veranstaltung findet am 01.07.2012 statt.

Für Teilnehmer und Sieger sind attraktive Preise vorgesehen.

Weitere Details folgen auf der Internetseite www.verusmaraton.pl.

Einige Eindrücke vom letzten Jahr findet Ihr auch hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfA6Zm-Cr-0"]Verus Maraton MTB Cybinka 25.06.2011-57km GoPro HD Hero  bike camera      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bis dann

rydzus


----------



## rydzus (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

die neue Seite 2012 ist online - www.verusmaraton.pl (zur Zeit nur in Polnisch) Das wird sich aber bald ändern

Auf die Sieger wartent attrkative Preisgeld von bis zum 250.

Unter allen Teilnehmern wird unter anderem eine Reise für eine Woche mit Fahrrad, Hotel und Flug an der Costa Brava (www.bikestation.pl) verlost.

Startgeld am Renntag: 12 (sonst 10).

FG

rydzus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rydzus (11. März 2012)

Hallo,

heute habe ich die Strecke mit dem Oragnisationsteam besichtigt

Bei der Kurzstrecke wird eine Runde gefahren (ca. 28 km) und bei der Langstrecke zwei Runden (ca. 56 km).

Den Streckenverlauf und -profil findet Ihr hier:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/156827520

FG

rydzus


----------



## rydzus (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

aus organisatorischen Gründen findet die Veranstaltung bereits am 30.06.2012 statt!!!!

FG

rydzus


----------



## rydzus (6. April 2012)

Hallo,

die Ausschreibung/Veranstaltungsordnung in Deutsch ist online:

http://veruslogistics.pl/verusmaraton/dokumenty/Regulamin_2012_de.pdf

FG

rydzus


----------

